# F10 Night vision replacement coding



## Rg91 (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi guys. 

I had a broken Night vision camera. 
So i bought a uden one to replace it. 

It shows a error about "anti theft". My question is. 
My workshop says i can not buy a fsc code for used camera. 
So i bought a emulator which they said will work. It did not help. 
Then they found out that the emulator only works if the control unit and camera are from the same car(for retrofitting). 

Anybody know how i can code that camera so it can work in my Car. 

They say that the camera has another vin than the Car. That is why it blocks up and does not work. 

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

Not possible,mcamera is locked on vin, serial number and fsc code. Communication between camera and nivi ecu is encrypted. Emulator can help you only if camera and nivi ecu are coming from same car and they have paired fsc codes. Nivi camera is a military device with heat signature recognition so thats why security is very strong.


----------



## Rg91 (Dec 22, 2015)

neo_andersson said:


> Not possible,mcamera is locked on vin, serial number and fsc code. Communication between camera and nivi ecu is encrypted. Emulator can help you only if camera and nivi ecu are coming from same car and they have paired fsc codes. Nivi camera is a military device with heat signature recognition so thats why security is very strong.


That is what the workshop told me.

They said that i can buy a camera and ecu from the same Car and use the emulator in between to get it Working.

Should i just say yes to this option? 
Is the ecu maybe open to change and pair to the camera. 
I am thinking if the camera is locked, is the ecu locked aswell. 
Maybe i could change the vin in ecu to match the camera and use the emulator to get it Working?

It is Nice to know from more than just the workshop Working on the Car about the solution.


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

We develop night vision emulators so know a lot of this stuff. 
Ecu can not be "unlocked"

Nivi camera has fsc code which is locked on car's VIN, camera serial number and paired with FSC code in ECU
Nivi ECU has another FSC code locked on VIN and paired with FSC code stored in camera. 

If your car has nivi from factory, i think is a better option to order replacement camera from bmw on your VIN then to spend money on some used kit which you will not know if is coming from same car until you install + nivi emulator, price will be pretty much the same.


----------



## Rg91 (Dec 22, 2015)

neo_andersson said:


> We develop night vision emulators so know a lot of this stuff.
> Ecu can not be "unlocked"
> 
> Nivi camera has fsc code which is locked on car's VIN, camera serial number and paired with FSC code in ECU
> ...


Then i have probably bought the emulator from you.

I can get a camera and ecu for 4000dkk, 600-650 $. 
BMW sells a new camera for 20.000dkk.

I have already spent 4000dkk. 
I have to sell the Car so i want to fix it as cheap as possible.

What is your opinion?


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

New camera is not that expensive but send me a PM with your vin and will check the price with BMW Germany. 
Used camera + ecu at that price is OK only if you are sure they come from same car. 
If you sell the car, you will have to tell buyer the camera is retrofitted and has different vin as any atempt to flash car at dealer will fail.


----------



## Rg91 (Dec 22, 2015)

neo_andersson said:


> New camera is not that expensive but send me a PM with your vin and will check the price with BMW Germany.
> Used camera + ecu at that price is OK only if you are sure they come from same car.
> If you sell the car, you will have to tell buyer the camera is retrofitted and has different vin as any atempt to flash car at dealer will fail.


Thanks. Pm sent.


----------



## Radu007 (Oct 6, 2016)

Hello,

I have a BMW F10 (2013) 530xd, and I have problems with Night Vision
This is the errors:
80048E - NVE: camera, internal software error
800494 - NVE: camera, heating coil or lens faulty

Can you help me to solve this problems?

Thanks


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

Radu007 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a BMW F10 (2013) 530xd, and I have problems with Night Vision
> This is the errors:
> ...


Need to order new camera at BMW dealer for your VIN.


----------



## Radu007 (Oct 6, 2016)

*BMW F10 - Night vision camera problems*

Hello,

I solved the error (80048E - NVE: camera, internal software error), the problem was a broken contact (broken jack).
Now I push the NV button and the system working...but the image on the display is not clear.
I see more shadows.
What is the problem?

Thank you!


----------

